# Wheels & Arches (Steam)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Wheels & Arches.*

Just after New Year I found the time to get the car in off the road and give it a good clean down and a winter protection carried out. So Wheels off and arches was Day one.

*Before. Rear wheels and arch.*
*Wheel.*
Dirty.


















































Steamer Fired up and a 50/50.




















Another additional feature is the ability to remove small spots of Tar from within the wheel.


Completed wheel. Nothing used apart from steam pressure.









































*Arch still damp from outside and after doing a test area. Rear.*































50/50 Steam and VP citrus pre wash.





















Wiped down with an MF.






























Complete and dressed.





















*On To the front.*
*Before.*








































Test Section.











Afters.







































































*Few more examples of the steam cleaner in action.*
Before










During.










After.









During




















Afters.



















Look forward to any question on this subject and post will be up dated in time.
Gordon*.*


----------



## jimboxl (Dec 11, 2008)

Gordon, how long did each arch take to do? Seems to make a very good job and thanks for posting up.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking good Gordon. The steamer is my weapon of choice for wheels and arches nowerdays; no nasty chemicals either.

Been using it on engines recently as well and my chemical use has easily dropped by 90%. Not that I am an environmentalist, just the saving of buying cleaning stuff.


----------



## ashbol (Feb 8, 2010)

weird q but hey whats the spec of that steam cleaner? I want to get one eventually but dont want one thats p*ss poor!


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

ashbol said:


> weird q but hey whats the spec of that steam cleaner? I want to get one eventually but dont want one thats p*ss poor!


Gordon lists its spec in the original thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=154751

I'm blown away by the results - I like the thought of reducing chemical usage (again, not because I love hugging trees, more because you're never too sure what other effects using the chemicals will have on the car...)


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Very impressive capabilities :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very impressive results without using any cleaning agents :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Good write up. The wheel cleaning is very impressive. 

What are the benefits of it on the arches over some TFR/APC and a water ?


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Rich said:


> What are the benefits of it on the arches over some TFR/APC and a water ?


the fact you would not need to buy the chemicals, assuming water is readily available anyways. Cuts down on product costs and I guess this will have a knock on effect on the enviroment.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

I hate the chemicals when it comes to my wheels. I try not to leave it on them for any time and make sure they are rinsed well. But even with leaving them to work your still left with spots that will not shift. THe AG Tar does get most of it off with a bit of work. 


I take it this is safe on the Alloys and there coatings? 

The only down side I think its one of those bits of kit for the amateur like me that I’d use once or twice on My Mini Wheels a year. I suppose it cant be too harsh at all it left that Gm sticker in place!

How safe do you think this is for use by the average person?


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

It does a very good job at cleaning. More than what I thought it would do actually. I have a steam cleaner in the garage somewhere...Going to have to have a rummage and dig it out

ROb


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Some great results there, i wonder if my wallpaper stripper with its steam cleaning nozzle will work


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

thinking the same thing, I'm sure i have a nozzle that i looked at in the box and thought I'll never use that.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

How are steam cleaners on baked on brake dust???? my wheels are suffering from it.....


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Does this strip sealants etc that you may have on your wheels?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Sav said:


> I hate the chemicals when it comes to my wheels. I try not to leave it on them for any time and make sure they are rinsed well. But even with leaving them to work your still left with spots that will not shift. THe AG Tar does get most of it off with a bit of work.
> 
> I take it this is safe on the Alloys and there coatings?
> 
> ...


There are so many uses for a steam cleaner, you can do seats with it, carpets (both household and automotive), windows, the list is endless.

Have to say, cracking results. Might have to half inch my parents' Karcher!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

nick.s said:


> There are so many uses for a steam cleaner, you can do seats with it, carpets (both household and automotive), windows, the list is endless.
> 
> Have to say, cracking results. Might have to half inch my parents' Karcher!


I borrowed mine off of my mum to tackle the oven, the fact it cleans up other stuff is a bonus


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats pretty impressive Gordon, how much longer if any does it take over using traditional cleaners?


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

great reults from the steam cleaner mate.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jimboxl said:


> Gordon, how long did each arch take to do? Seems to make a very good job and thanks for posting up.


It is no quick fix.
The main benefit is cleaning indoors, Time take is considerably more



[email protected] said:


> Some great results there, i wonder if my wallpaper stripper with its steam cleaning nozzle will work


Unfortunately there will not be enough steam pressure built up within the unit to aid cleaning. Steam pressure is one of the key items members should be looking at.



npinks said:


> How are steam cleaners on baked on brake dust???? my wheels are suffering from it.....


Baked on brake dust is a hard one to comment on. The steam heats the wheels and brake dust at the same time. But the bond is broken as both elements heat and expand at different rates. Its all down to expansion and contraction really.



bobbyw55 said:


> Does this strip sealants etc that you may have on your wheels?


The simple answer would be yes. to most steam cleaners. The one I use I can vary the steam pressure and volume of the steam used. So providing I can turn this down will protect the sealant on the wheels. But if you cannot vary the pressure and volume then the steam cleaner will cause the sealants to be removed. Much the same as brake dust is removed form the wheels.



Gleammachine said:


> Thats pretty impressive Gordon, how much longer if any does it take over using traditional cleaners?


It does take a fair bit longer Rob. There is no mistaken this.
But as pointed out it can be done indoors and again due to less chemicals being used save on the old lolly. Up here is Scotland we are having a bit of a clap down on car washing. So very beneficial for it all to be done in doors now.

Gordon.


----------

